# Stack Overflow 2020 Survey – Technology Developers Primary Operating Systems



## CuatroTorres (Mar 1, 2021)

Valuable News – 2021/03/01 | The FreeBSD Forums
BSD 0.1%
Duh-doh! [crooked butt].


----------



## tyson (Mar 1, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Valuable News – 2021/03/01 | The FreeBSD Forums
> BSD 0.1%
> Duh-doh! [crooked butt].


Time to start new linux distribution, with my set of build options, and call it tYarchtoo.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Mar 1, 2021)

Funny, this doesn't justify the facts. As I value the good results I also do with the bad.


----------



## tyson (Mar 1, 2021)

CuatroTorres said:


> Funny, this doesn't justify the facts. As I value the good results I also do with the bad.


I was just laughing from fact that everybody and his grandma have his own linux distribution, with everything done differently, so big companies still dont count linux as something valuable to write software for.
Im user of all those 4 main OS'es, so I dont really care about this atistics much.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 2, 2021)

tyson said:


> ...
> I was just laughing from fact that everybody and his grandma have his own linux distribution, with everything done differently,


How many of those are actually in practical use? If for example you would ask developers or general computer users "what Linux distribution do you use", perhaps the top 2 or 3 together would account for 95% of all use? My uneducated guess would be Debian, Ubuntu, and RHEL/Fedora together, but I'm not at all sure.


----------



## tyson (Mar 2, 2021)

ralphbsz said:


> How many of those are actually in practical use? If for example you would ask developers or general computer users "what Linux distribution do you use", perhaps the top 2 or 3 together would account for 95% of all use? My uneducated guess would be Debian, Ubuntu, and RHEL/Fedora together, but I'm not at all sure.


"I use Arch btw..." etc. There is way to many forks of main distributions, changing basically nothing but name and few /etc files (Institute of data statistics from my arse ftw). If those people focus on supporting main nurt distros, it would be really better for whole linux/oss world.


----------

